# Gotcha Day for Brock



## hobbsie711 (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally got my first GSD. Wifey and I drove an hour and a half on Sunday to go pick him up. Meet Brock.









Car ride home from the shelter.









Settling into the new digs.









Sleeping after a day of playing and walks.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's a great looking dog! Congratulations and thanks for giving him a home


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome looking dog congratulations.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Gorgeous dog! Thanks for rescuing.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations on the handsome boy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Very handsome boy. Congratulations and thanks for giving him a home.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

He looks so happy to be in the car...then relaxing in his new forever home. He's beautiful!!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Happy "Gotcha Day" !!!!!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Is this the same Brock from the from Clinton, MO animal shelter??? I made a thread about a Brock that looks exactly like him on 12-30-11. Here is the thread link.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, how cool is that!? 
Congrats on adopting him, what a looker!


----------



## hobbsie711 (Jul 25, 2011)

Geeheim said:


> Is this the same Brock from the from Clinton, MO animal shelter??? I made a thread about a Brock that looks exactly like him on 12-30-11. Here is the thread link.


Yep thats him:wub:


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Aww, It is the same Brock!!! =)

Happy gotcha day pretty boy.
Thank you for adopting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

He is very handsome. Did the rescue have any background info on him?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

again... jealous!!! glad he's home where someone will love him! what a hunk!


----------



## hobbsie711 (Jul 25, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> He is very handsome. Did the rescue have any background info on him?


Said he was a stray wondering town. I think he was for a while the way he woofs his food down. Gonna get one of those bowls that slows him down when he eats. He doesn't guard from our other dog at all though. Been monitoring feedings closely.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

He is HANDSOME!! So glad he's been adopted into your home...Congratulations!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy gotcha day Brock


----------

